# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Disciplina del lavoro autonomo occasionale

## Lorenzo Smeraldi

Leggendo diverse discussioni all'interno del forum mi è apparso di cogliere la necessità di avere una sintesi della disciplina che regola il lavoro autonomo occasionale e le principali problematiche che vi ruotano attorno. 
Ho pensato di aprire questa discussione, nonostante ne esistano diverse sul tema, con lo scopo di esporre in un unico post l'intera questione.  *PREMESSA*
I soggetti esercenti attività di lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dellart. 2222 C.C. e gli incaricati alle vendite a domicilio, a decorrere dall1.1.2004, sono tenuti alliscrizione nella Gestione Separata presso lINPS, qualora il reddito annuo derivante da tali attività superi i 5.000 euro (art. 44, comma 2, L. 326/2003). 
La norma stabilisce inoltre che per la contribuzione si applichino le modalità ed i termini previsti per i collaboratori coordinati e continuativi iscritti alla gestione separata. 
LINPS, con propria circolare n. 103 del 6.7.2004 (e successivo messaggio n. 29629 del 23.9.2004), ha diramato istruzioni in merito alle operatività necessarie per il versamento dei contributi alla gestione separata dei lavoratori autonomi occasionali ex art. 2222 C.C. 
Le indicazioni fornite dallI.N.P.S. riguardano esclusivamente i lavoratori autonomi occasionali ai sensi dellart. 2222 e seguenti del codice civile, e non i c.d. mini co.co.co.. 
Questi ultimi, noti anche come co.co.co minori, sono quei lavoratori che prestano attività di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa in via occasionale, vale a dire per una durata non superiore a 30 giorni nellanno solare con lo stesso committente, semprechè dal medesimo committente non percepiscano un compenso superiore a 5.000 euro (art. 61 c. 2 D.Lgs 276/03).  
A tale categoria di lavoratori occasionali, esclusi dalla sfera di applicazione del lavoro a progetto, si applica, infatti, la normativa in materia di collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (obbligo di versamento alla Gestione Separata I.N.P.S. fin dal primo euro, obbligo di assicurazione allI.N.A.I.L., redditi qualificati quali assimilati a lavoro dipendente ecc.). 
Al fine di distinguere il lavoro autonomo occasionale ex art. 2222 dalla mini co.co.co. occasionale, lI.N.P.S. precisa che, per potere inquadrare il rapporto nella prima delle due citate tipologie, deve sussistere: 
 assenza di coordinamento con lattività del committente; 
 mancato inserimento del lavoratore nellorganizzazione aziendale; 
 carattere episodico dellattività; 
 completa autonomia circa il tempo e il modo in cui viene erogata la prestazione.  
Riepilogando, se la collaborazione autonoma occasionale: 
 possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, e sono rispettati i limiti di cui allart. 61, c. 2, D.Lgs. N. 276/2003 (durata massima 30 gg.; compenso massimo 5000 euro per ciascun committente nellanno solare), il rapporto si configura quale mini co.co.co., cui si applica integralmente la disciplina generale delle collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (contribuzione alla Gest. Separata I.N.P.S.; assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., reddito assimilato al lavoro dipendente), ma non quelle disposte dalla Riforma Biagi sul lavoro a progetto; 
 possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, ma si eccedono i limiti di cui allart. 61, c. 2, D.Lgs. N. 276/2003 (durata superiore a 30 gg.; compenso massimo 5000 euro per ciascun committente nellanno solare) il rapporto è inquadrabile nellavoro a progetto, cui si applica integralmente la disciplina generale delle collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (contribuzione alla Gest. Separata I.N.P.S., assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., reddito assimilato al lavoro dipendente) e la specifica disciplina civilistica fissata dal decreto attuativo della legge Biagi (art. 61 e seguenti D.Lgs. N. 276/2003); 
 non possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, ed il compenso annuo complessivo derivante da tale attività non eccede i 5000 euro (sommando quanto percepito da ogni committente) siamo in presenza di lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dellart. 2222 c.c., non soggetto a contribuzione I.N.P.S. né ad assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., fiscalmente qualificato tra i redditi diversi da assoggettare a ritenuta dacconto 20 %;  
 non possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, ed il compenso annuo complessivo derivante da tale attività eccede i 5000 euro (sommando quanto percepito da ogni committente) siamo in presenza di lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dellart. 2222 c.c., soggetto a contribuzione I.N.P.S. ma non ad assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., fisicamente qualificato tra i redditi diversi da assoggettare a ritenuta dacconto 20 %.   
Purtroppo le precisazioni fornite dallI.N.P.S. non sono sufficienti ad eliminare ogni difficoltà interpretativa relativa al corretto inquadramento delle attività nelle varie tipologie di lavoro occasionale, in quanto non risulta agevole rinvenire il requisito della continuità in prestazioni non superiori a 30 giorni.   *FORMA DEL CONTRATTO* 
Il contratto per prestazioni occasionali di lavoro autonomo (ai sensi dell'art. 2222 C.C.) può essere stipulato sia verbalmente sia per iscritto, non essendo previsto alcun requisito di forma. 
Per le cosiddette mini cococo si redigerà un contratto di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa sulla base delle logiche antecedenti l'entrata in vigore del lavoro a progetto.   *GESTIONE SEPARATA INPS* 
In base a quanto definito dall'art. 44 DL 269/2006, l'obbligo di iscrizione e contribuzione alla gestione separata INPS scatta qualora il reddito annuo derivante da lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dell'art. 2222 C.C. sia superiore a 5.000,00 euro annui. 
Pertanto, precisa l'INPS, l'obbligo di iscrizione decorre dal momento in cui i redditi percepiti per lavoro autonomo occasionale, a fronte di un unico o di una pluralità di rapporti, superino, nell'anno solare, i 5.000,00 euro. 
Tale soglia reddituale (contrariamente a quanto avviene per i mini cococo) costituisce sempre una fascia di esenzione e, in caso di superamento di detta fascia nell'anno (1/1 - 31/12), i contributi sono dovuti esclusivamente sulla quota di reddito eccedente. 
Superata la fascia di esenzione, in riferimento a ciascun anno solare, il committente o i committenti interessati, dovranno versare i contributi sugli emolumenti eccedenti i 5.000,00 euro. 
In caso di pluralità di rapporti con diversi committenti, nello stesso mese, ciascun committente dovrà assoggettare a contribuzione la quota parte del reddito complessivamente eccedente la fascia esente, determinata in base al rapporto proporzionale tra l'emolumento dallo stesso erogato nel mese e la somma degli emolumenti erogati, nello stesso mese, dagli altri committenti. 
A tal fine, in base a quanto disposto dall'INPS, il lavoratore è tenuto a comunicare a ciascun committente, all'inizio del rapporto occasionale ex art. 2222 C.C., ovvero durante il suo svolgimento, l'eventuale superamento del predetto limite. 
In base a quanto previsto dalla Legge (art. 44 DL 269/2003 convertito in Legge 326/2003), per il versamento del contributo da parte dei soggetti esercenti attività di lavoro autonomo occasionale si applicano le modalità ed i termini previsti per i collaboratori coordinati e continuativi iscritti alla gestione separata INPS. 
Pertanto, una volta superata la soglia dei 5.000,00 euro, il committente o i committenti sono tenuti al versamento dei contributi sugli ulteriori compensi corrisposti: 
- entro il 16 del mese successivo a quello di corresponsione del compenso (principio di cassa); 
- tramite modello F24 utilizzando i codici CXX (soggetti privi di altra copertura previdenziale obbligatoria) o C10 (soggetti iscritti ad altra forma di previdenza obbligatoria o titolari di pensione diretta); 
- indicando codice sede dell'istituto di pertinenza del committente. 
La contribuzione è a carico per 2/3 al committente. 
Anche per i collaboratori occasionali vige massimale contributivo di cui alla Legge 335/1995 e contribuzione 1% aggiuntivo oltre la prima fascia di reddito. 
A tal fine si sottolinea che per tale massimale e fascia occorre considerare anche i 5.000,00 euro di soglia di esenzione contributiva.   *IMPONIBILE PREVIDENZIALE* 
L'INPS ha stabilito che l'imponibile previdenziale sia costituito dal compenso erogato al lavoratore. dedotte le spese poste a carico del committente e risultanti da ricevuta. 
Qualora il committente rimborsi determinate spese al collaboratore (es. pasti, albergo, ecc...). tali spese, evidenziate nella ricevuta rilasciata dal collaboratore stesso, non costituiranno imponibile previdenziale.   *IMPONIBILE FISCALE* 
Dal punto di vista fiscale i compensi corrisposti per lavoro autonomo occasionale costituiscono redditi diversi ai sensi dell'art. 67 del TUIR. 
Gli eventuali rimborsi spese risultanti da ricevuta devono essere assoggettati  a ritenuta d'acconto. 
La parte di contributo previdenziale a carico del lavoratore (1/3) pur essendo deducibile dal reddito in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi, non riduce l'imponibile fiscale in sede di redazione della ricevuta. Conseguentemente la ritenuta d'acconto del 20% dovrà essere effettuata sul compenso al lordo della ritenuta previdenziale.  
Spero che questa breve guida vi sia utile. 
Ciao.

----------


## cedolino

> Leggendo diverse discussioni all'interno del forum mi &#232; apparso di cogliere la necessit&#224; di avere una sintesi della disciplina che regola il lavoro autonomo occasionale e le principali problematiche che vi ruotano attorno. 
> Ho pensato di aprire questa discussione, nonostante ne esistano diverse sul tema, con lo scopo di esporre in un unico post l'intera questione.  
> Spero che questa breve guida vi sia utile. 
> Ciao.

  
si credo che sia utile perch&#232; riassume un p&#242; le cose pi&#249; importanti

----------


## dani67

Il riassunto è molto esaustivo, ma non sono sicura di capire cosa si intenda per "coordinamento con l'attività del committente".
Mentre per la continuità, non superare i 30 gg all'anno sia sufficiente, per il coordinamento?
grazie.

----------


## Marco3

Ottimo il sunto ma non capisco a questo punto dove si inquadrano i VOUCHER INPS.

----------


## pierpaolo spinoso

Ci sono problemi se ad effettuare la prestazione occasionale inferiore a 5.000 Euro a favore di un'impresa è il figlio a carico del titolare dell'azienda stessa?

----------


## Rob62

Scusate la domanda un po' stramba, ma mi hanno dato due risposte diverse e quindi volevo sapere se è considerato accettato nella prassi che i  30 giorni nell'anno possano essere spezzati in più periodi con lo stesso committente:  una volta una settimana, una volta dieci giorni  e una volta una settimana, nel complesso 24 giorni. Oppure posso fare solo una volta fino a 30 giorni?

----------


## gafabrizio

Ciao,ma se dovessi fare consulenza per una società inglese la quale mi stipula un contratto di collaborazione occasionale,in italia,visto che sono residente qui,come verrebbe tassato il mio reddito?
ciao

----------


## bicio707

c'è un limite massimo per i voucher o buoni lavoro inps? 
grazie  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## PaGras

> Ottimo il sunto ma non capisco a questo punto dove si inquadrano i VOUCHER INPS.

  Quoto... il LAVORO ACCESSORIO (per intendersi quello dei pensionati, studenti, ecc per lavori di giardinaggio, domestici ecc) come si sposa con l'ottimo riepilogo postato da Lorenzo Smeraldi? 
PaGras

----------


## Mayo

Se la collaborazione autonoma occasionale: 
1)   

> possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuit&#224;, e sono rispettati i limiti di cui all’*art. 61, c. 2, D.Lgs. N. 276/2003* (durata massima 30 gg.; compenso massimo 5000 euro per ciascun committente nell’anno solare), il rapporto si configura quale “mini co.co.co.”, cui si applica integralmente la disciplina generale delle collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (contribuzione alla Gest. Separata I.N.P.S.; assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., reddito assimilato al lavoro dipendente), ma non quelle disposte dalla Riforma Biagi sul lavoro a progetto;

  2)   

> non possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuit&#224;, ed il compenso annuo complessivo derivante da tale attivit&#224; non eccede i 5000 euro (sommando quanto percepito da ogni committente) siamo in presenza di “lavoro autonomo occasionale” ai sensi dell’*art. 2222 c.c.*, non soggetto a contribuzione I.N.P.S. n&#233; ad assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., fiscalmente qualificato tra i “redditi diversi” da assoggettare a ritenuta d’acconto 20 &#37;;

  Per una prestazione meramente occasionale (vedi caso 2), un collaboratore ha ricevuto un modello precompilato, da completare con i suoi dati, dove si fa riferimento all’art. 61, c. 2, D.Lgs. N. 276/2003 (vedi caso 1). Mi confermate che il riferimento normativo &#232; sbagliato, e bisogna obbligatoriamente cambiarlo?

----------


## daisy

Premesso che la guida è molto chiara, vorrei chiedere, cortesemente, delucidazioni relative a degli aspetti pratici.
In particolare, vorrei sapere l'eventuale funzionamente della collaborazione occasionale per quanto riguarda un professionista abilitato che viene "pagato" da un altro professionista titolare di uno studio professionale.:
In particolare: 1) che tipo di dichiarazione rilascia il professionista collaboratore non titolare di partita iva (ovviamente!) che  abbia ricevuto un compenso  da un altro professionista; 1a) credo si tratti di una notula,  ma a carico di chi? del collaboratore? 1b)  che tipo di dichiarazione rilascia, invece, il professionista  committente?; 2) è possibile una dichiarazione una tantum all'anno  diciamo cumulativa, in cui si indichi la somma totale percepita? 2a) il pagamento può avvenire anche in contanti? 3) Ai fini fiscali, la ritenuta d'acconto (del 20%?) che occorre calcolare sul compenso percepito è a carico del prestatore occasionale? 4) sempre, ai fini fiscali, quale il termine entro cui dichiarare e in quali modalità? 5) altri adempimenti? 6) Quale il rapporto tra la cassa forense e le dichiarazioni delle prestazioni occasionali, vi è una rilevanza? 7) Sarebbe possibile, una sorta di ravvedimento operoso ovvero recuperare in tal modo attività professionale precedente? Grazie mille dei chiarimenti che mi sarà possibile ricevere.:

----------


## riella

in riferimento al seguente passaggio:
"La parte di contributo previdenziale a carico del lavoratore (1/3) pur essendo deducibile dal reddito in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi, non riduce l'imponibile fiscale in sede di redazione della ricevuta. Conseguentemente la ritenuta d'acconto del 20% dovrà essere effettuata sul compenso al lordo della ritenuta previdenziale."
mi è sorto questo dubbio:
La circolare 7/e del 26/01/2001 ha chiarito che la quota parte del contributo a carico collaboratore  non concorre alla formazione della base imponibile.
Visto che al superamento della franchigia di  5000 per i lavoratori autonomi occasionali si appicano le stesse aliquote e regole previste per i co co co è lecito pensare che valga anche per il trattamento fiscale? In poche parole,  calcolo la ritenuta come da te anticipato sull'importo totale, oppure sull'importo totale dedotto la quota di 1/3 di contributi previdenziali. Grazie in anticipo

----------


## babioss

Ciao a tutti,
   qualcuno mi può dire per favore se i 30 giorni lavorativi con il medesimo committente possono essere spezzati senza alcuni vincoli o in caso contrario quali sono queste regole? 
   vale il medesimo contratto se ho svolto una settimana per esempio a Giugno e poi un'altra da fine Settembre ai primi di Ottobre, o il committente non può utilizzare il contratto stipulato a giugno e deve farne un altro? 
   e per la dichiarazione di prestato servizio, nella compilazione delle domande di partecipazione ai bandi, è sufficiente dichiarare che ho prestato servizio presso la ditta tal dei tali con contratto di collaborazione autonoma occasionale della durata di 30 gg nell'anno 2012 e dichiarare gli effettivi giorni lavorativi? sono in regola? 
Grazie per la disponibilità

----------


## nicdeva

Spero che qualcuno dei colleghi mi risponderà.
Penso che bisogni distinguere il compenso ex 50 co. 1 c-bis) dal compenso ex art. 67 co. 1 lett. l) tuir.
Mi soffermo su quest'ultimo. L'importo di 5.000 secondo me è lordo, perché leggo su vari siti che si parla di 6.250, ma un limite in realtà non esiste. i 5.000 rappresentano solo la franchigia oltre la quale bisogna pagare l'inps gest. separata, dopodiché l'importo potrà di gran lunga superare tale importo purchè mantenga le caratteristiche dell'occasionalità.
Forse si confonde con il lavoro occasionale accessorio il cui limite è 6.666.
Mi auguro che siate d'accordo. 
[QUOTE=Lorenzo Smeraldi;71418]Leggendo diverse discussioni all'interno del forum mi è apparso di cogliere la necessità di avere una sintesi della disciplina che regola il lavoro autonomo occasionale e le principali problematiche che vi ruotano attorno. 
Ho pensato di aprire questa discussione, nonostante ne esistano diverse sul tema, con lo scopo di esporre in un unico post l'intera questione.  *PREMESSA*
I soggetti esercenti attività di lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dellart. 2222 C.C. e gli incaricati alle vendite a domicilio, a decorrere dall1.1.2004, sono tenuti alliscrizione nella Gestione Separata presso lINPS, qualora il reddito annuo derivante da tali attività superi i 5.000 euro (art. 44, comma 2, L. 326/2003). 
La norma stabilisce inoltre che per la contribuzione si applichino le modalità ed i termini previsti per i collaboratori coordinati e continuativi iscritti alla gestione separata. 
LINPS, con propria circolare n. 103 del 6.7.2004 (e successivo messaggio n. 29629 del 23.9.2004), ha diramato istruzioni in merito alle operatività necessarie per il versamento dei contributi alla gestione separata dei lavoratori autonomi occasionali ex art. 2222 C.C. 
Le indicazioni fornite dallI.N.P.S. riguardano esclusivamente i lavoratori autonomi occasionali ai sensi dellart. 2222 e seguenti del codice civile, e non i c.d. mini co.co.co.. 
Questi ultimi, noti anche come co.co.co minori, sono quei lavoratori che prestano attività di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa in via occasionale, vale a dire per una durata non superiore a 30 giorni nellanno solare con lo stesso committente, semprechè dal medesimo committente non percepiscano un compenso superiore a 5.000 euro (art. 61 c. 2 D.Lgs 276/03).  
A tale categoria di lavoratori occasionali, esclusi dalla sfera di applicazione del lavoro a progetto, si applica, infatti, la normativa in materia di collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (obbligo di versamento alla Gestione Separata I.N.P.S. fin dal primo euro, obbligo di assicurazione allI.N.A.I.L., redditi qualificati quali assimilati a lavoro dipendente ecc.). 
Al fine di distinguere il lavoro autonomo occasionale ex art. 2222 dalla mini co.co.co. occasionale, lI.N.P.S. precisa che, per potere inquadrare il rapporto nella prima delle due citate tipologie, deve sussistere: 
 assenza di coordinamento con lattività del committente; 
 mancato inserimento del lavoratore nellorganizzazione aziendale; 
 carattere episodico dellattività; 
 completa autonomia circa il tempo e il modo in cui viene erogata la prestazione.  
Riepilogando, se la collaborazione autonoma occasionale: 
 possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, e sono rispettati i limiti di cui allart. 61, c. 2, D.Lgs. N. 276/2003 (durata massima 30 gg.; compenso massimo 5000 euro per ciascun committente nellanno solare), il rapporto si configura quale mini co.co.co., cui si applica integralmente la disciplina generale delle collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (contribuzione alla Gest. Separata I.N.P.S.; assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., reddito assimilato al lavoro dipendente), ma non quelle disposte dalla Riforma Biagi sul lavoro a progetto; 
 possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, ma si eccedono i limiti di cui allart. 61, c. 2, D.Lgs. N. 276/2003 (durata superiore a 30 gg.; compenso massimo 5000 euro per ciascun committente nellanno solare) il rapporto è inquadrabile nellavoro a progetto, cui si applica integralmente la disciplina generale delle collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (contribuzione alla Gest. Separata I.N.P.S., assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., reddito assimilato al lavoro dipendente) e la specifica disciplina civilistica fissata dal decreto attuativo della legge Biagi (art. 61 e seguenti D.Lgs. N. 276/2003); 
 non possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, ed il compenso annuo complessivo derivante da tale attività non eccede i 5000 euro (sommando quanto percepito da ogni committente) siamo in presenza di lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dellart. 2222 c.c., non soggetto a contribuzione I.N.P.S. né ad assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., fiscalmente qualificato tra i redditi diversi da assoggettare a ritenuta dacconto 20 %;  
 non possiede i requisiti di coordinamento e continuità, ed il compenso annuo complessivo derivante da tale attività eccede i 5000 euro (sommando quanto percepito da ogni committente) siamo in presenza di lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dellart. 2222 c.c., soggetto a contribuzione I.N.P.S. ma non ad assicurazione I.N.A.I.L., fisicamente qualificato tra i redditi diversi da assoggettare a ritenuta dacconto 20 %.   
Purtroppo le precisazioni fornite dallI.N.P.S. non sono sufficienti ad eliminare ogni difficoltà interpretativa relativa al corretto inquadramento delle attività nelle varie tipologie di lavoro occasionale, in quanto non risulta agevole rinvenire il requisito della continuità in prestazioni non superiori a 30 giorni.   *FORMA DEL CONTRATTO* 
Il contratto per prestazioni occasionali di lavoro autonomo (ai sensi dell'art. 2222 C.C.) può essere stipulato sia verbalmente sia per iscritto, non essendo previsto alcun requisito di forma. 
Per le cosiddette mini cococo si redigerà un contratto di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa sulla base delle logiche antecedenti l'entrata in vigore del lavoro a progetto.   *GESTIONE SEPARATA INPS* 
In base a quanto definito dall'art. 44 DL 269/2006, l'obbligo di iscrizione e contribuzione alla gestione separata INPS scatta qualora il reddito annuo derivante da lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dell'art. 2222 C.C. sia superiore a 5.000,00 euro annui. 
Pertanto, precisa l'INPS, l'obbligo di iscrizione decorre dal momento in cui i redditi percepiti per lavoro autonomo occasionale, a fronte di un unico o di una pluralità di rapporti, superino, nell'anno solare, i 5.000,00 euro. 
Tale soglia reddituale (contrariamente a quanto avviene per i mini cococo) costituisce sempre una fascia di esenzione e, in caso di superamento di detta fascia nell'anno (1/1 - 31/12), i contributi sono dovuti esclusivamente sulla quota di reddito eccedente. 
Superata la fascia di esenzione, in riferimento a ciascun anno solare, il committente o i committenti interessati, dovranno versare i contributi sugli emolumenti eccedenti i 5.000,00 euro. 
In caso di pluralità di rapporti con diversi committenti, nello stesso mese, ciascun committente dovrà assoggettare a contribuzione la quota parte del reddito complessivamente eccedente la fascia esente, determinata in base al rapporto proporzionale tra l'emolumento dallo stesso erogato nel mese e la somma degli emolumenti erogati, nello stesso mese, dagli altri committenti. 
A tal fine, in base a quanto disposto dall'INPS, il lavoratore è tenuto a comunicare a ciascun committente, all'inizio del rapporto occasionale ex art. 2222 C.C., ovvero durante il suo svolgimento, l'eventuale superamento del predetto limite. 
In base a quanto previsto dalla Legge (art. 44 DL 269/2003 convertito in Legge 326/2003), per il versamento del contributo da parte dei soggetti esercenti attività di lavoro autonomo occasionale si applicano le modalità ed i termini previsti per i collaboratori coordinati e continuativi iscritti alla gestione separata INPS. 
Pertanto, una volta superata la soglia dei 5.000,00 euro, il committente o i committenti sono tenuti al versamento dei contributi sugli ulteriori compensi corrisposti: 
- entro il 16 del mese successivo a quello di corresponsione del compenso (principio di cassa); 
- tramite modello F24 utilizzando i codici CXX (soggetti privi di altra copertura previdenziale obbligatoria) o C10 (soggetti iscritti ad altra forma di previdenza obbligatoria o titolari di pensione diretta); 
- indicando codice sede dell'istituto di pertinenza del committente. 
La contribuzione è a carico per 2/3 al committente. 
Anche per i collaboratori occasionali vige massimale contributivo di cui alla Legge 335/1995 e contribuzione 1% aggiuntivo oltre la prima fascia di reddito. 
A tal fine si sottolinea che per tale massimale e fascia occorre considerare anche i 5.000,00 euro di soglia di esenzione contributiva.   *IMPONIBILE PREVIDENZIALE* 
L'INPS ha stabilito che l'imponibile previdenziale sia costituito dal compenso erogato al lavoratore. dedotte le spese poste a carico del committente e risultanti da ricevuta. 
Qualora il committente rimborsi determinate spese al collaboratore (es. pasti, albergo, ecc...). tali spese, evidenziate nella ricevuta rilasciata dal collaboratore stesso, non costituiranno imponibile previdenziale.

----------


## grea1974

[QUOTE=nicdeva;276555]Spero che qualcuno dei colleghi mi risponderà.
Penso che bisogni distinguere il compenso ex 50 co. 1 c-bis) dal compenso ex art. 67 co. 1 lett. l) tuir.
Mi soffermo su quest'ultimo. L'importo di 5.000 secondo me è lordo, perché leggo su vari siti che si parla di 6.250, ma un limite in realtà non esiste. i 5.000 rappresentano solo la franchigia oltre la quale bisogna pagare l'inps gest. separata, dopodiché l'importo potrà di gran lunga superare tale importo purchè mantenga le caratteristiche dell'occasionalità.
Forse si confonde con il lavoro occasionale accessorio il cui limite è 6.666.
Mi auguro che siate d'accordo.   

> Leggendo diverse discussioni all'interno del forum mi è apparso di cogliere la necessità di avere una sintesi della disciplina che regola il lavoro autonomo occasionale e le principali problematiche che vi ruotano attorno. 
> Ho pensato di aprire questa discussione, nonostante ne esistano diverse sul tema, con lo scopo di esporre in un unico post l'intera questione.  *PREMESSA*
> I soggetti esercenti attività di lavoro autonomo occasionale ai sensi dellart. 2222 C.C. e gli incaricati alle vendite a domicilio, a decorrere dall1.1.2004, sono tenuti alliscrizione nella Gestione Separata presso lINPS, qualora il reddito annuo derivante da tali attività superi i 5.000 euro (art. 44, comma 2, L. 326/2003). 
> La norma stabilisce inoltre che per la contribuzione si applichino le modalità ed i termini previsti per i collaboratori coordinati e continuativi iscritti alla gestione separata. 
> LINPS, con propria circolare n. 103 del 6.7.2004 (e successivo messaggio n. 29629 del 23.9.2004), ha diramato istruzioni in merito alle operatività necessarie per il versamento dei contributi alla gestione separata dei lavoratori autonomi occasionali ex art. 2222 C.C. 
> Le indicazioni fornite dallI.N.P.S. riguardano esclusivamente i lavoratori autonomi occasionali ai sensi dellart. 2222 e seguenti del codice civile, e non i c.d. mini co.co.co.. 
> Questi ultimi, noti anche come co.co.co minori, sono quei lavoratori che prestano attività di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa in via occasionale, vale a dire per una durata non superiore a 30 giorni nellanno solare con lo stesso committente, semprechè dal medesimo committente non percepiscano un compenso superiore a 5.000 euro (art. 61 c. 2 D.Lgs 276/03).  
> A tale categoria di lavoratori occasionali, esclusi dalla sfera di applicazione del lavoro a progetto, si applica, infatti, la normativa in materia di collaborazioni coordinate e continuative (obbligo di versamento alla Gestione Separata I.N.P.S. fin dal primo euro, obbligo di assicurazione allI.N.A.I.L., redditi qualificati quali assimilati a lavoro dipendente ecc.). 
> Al fine di distinguere il lavoro autonomo occasionale ex art. 2222 dalla mini co.co.co. occasionale, lI.N.P.S. precisa che, per potere inquadrare il rapporto nella prima delle due citate tipologie, deve sussistere: 
> ...

----------


## grea1974

Cortesemente ho una confusione enorme in testa.... volevo chiarimenti anch'io sul fatto che come prestazioni occasionali ai sensi dell'art 2222 del codice civile bisogna rispettare solo il tetto del reddito 5000 euro escludendo il tempo di 30 giorni lavorativi o considerare entrambi e non bisogna nemmeno superare i 30 giorni lavorativi nell' anno solare con lo stesso committente. .... potete aiutarmi.....

----------

